# HELP! how to write STATUTORY DECLARATION-PARTNER VISA FROM



## foxhu (Apr 10, 2011)

5.the financial aspects of our relationship are described as follows

6.the nature of our house hold is described as follows

these two question

could anyone provide me some simples?

thank you very much!~


----------

